

Are there more open jobs than available developers? - gaius
http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/q/27590/26134

======
marvel_boy
Thanks for pointing this. A lot of educational companies are repeating the
mantra "more jobs than developers in two years". It is just a lie to have more
clients (students).

